# Il n'y a que trois livres qui supportent d'être lus



## annie21

Bonjour,
Récemment, je lis le recueil de André Malraux. Dans son recueil, il y a une phrase dont je ne suis pas sûre si j'ai bien compris le sens: 

Voilà, me dit-il, il n'y a que trois livres qui supportent d'être lus en prison: L'Idiot, Don Quichotte et Robinson.

Je voudrais savoir si ici _supporter de_ signifie être permis par la prison? ou mériter de?  ou avoir besoin d'être lu à plusieurs reprises? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, c'est un autre sens. Il faut comprendre qu'en prison, il n'y a que ces trois livres que l'on supporte de lire.


----------



## JClaudeK

J'ai du mal à adhérer à l'interprétation de M.C.
Le sujet de la phrase étant "trois livres", je retiens cette signification de "supporter":


> supporter
> *B. −* [Le suj. désigne une chose concr. ou abstr.] Résister à un examen, à une épreuve.



Donc "_mériter_ / valoir la peine d'être lu"  me semble être la bonne interprétation.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne vois pas trop comment on peut arriver au sens de _mériter_ ou _valoir la peine_ à partir de _résister_… Le sens est pour moi simplement des livres qui résistent à l'épreuve de la lecture.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne vois pas trop comment on peut arriver au sens de _mériter_ ou _valoir la peine_ à partir de _résister_…


Pour moi,  ce qui _"résiste à un examen" _a de la valeur => vaut la peine qu'on s'y intéresse de plus près_._

Sans oublier que de la part de Malraux, une  phrase signifiant_ "il n'y a que ces trois livres que l'on supporte de lire en prison"_ m'étonnerait.
_

_


----------



## annie21

Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire: des livres qui résistent à l'épreuve de la lecture? des livres qu'on ne laissent pas lire?


----------



## snarkhunter

Non, cela signifie plutôt des livres qui conservent leur valeur ou leur intérêt après (ou _malgré la_) lecture.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! Mais je n'ai pas bien compris votre phrase non plus. Est-ce que cela signifie que ces livres ont une grande valeur, et méritent d'être lus?


----------



## dgsavoie

J'en ai la même interprétation que sharkhunter.


----------



## snarkhunter

annie21 said:


> Est-ce que cela signifie que ces livres ont une grande valeur, et méritent d'être lus?


Ce que je comprends, c'est qu'il y a des livres qui portent une bonne réputation, mais dont la lecture s'avère ensuite décevante.

Et d'autres livres qui conservent leurs qualités et leur intérêt supposés, même _lorsqu'on les a lus_ : dans ce cas, la réalité est en quelque sorte "à la hauteur de la légende".


----------



## Maître Capello

annie21 said:


> Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire: des livres qui résistent à l'épreuve de la lecture?


J'entendais par là des livres qui se laissent lire jusqu'au bout et que l'on a plaisir à lire.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> des livres .../... que l'on a plaisir à lire.


... Pas obligatoirement. Il y a des livres qu'on _arrive à lire_ parce qu'il le faut. Et d'autres qui, quoi que l'on fasse, nous "tombent des mains", comme on dit.


----------



## annie21

Vous voulez dire que des livres qui méritent d'être lus et on arrive à le lire complètement parce qu'on a le temps de le lire en prison et ces livre nous attirent vraiment?

Et je pourrais ajouter un tout petit peu le contexte?
J'ai reçu un jour la visite d'un homme qui venait de passer plusieurs années en prison. Il avait donné asile à des anarchistes poursuivis. C'était un intellectuel et il me parla de ses lectures.
Voilà, me dit-il, il n'y a que trois livres qui supportent d'être lus en prison: L'Idiot, Don Quichotte et Robinson.
Je notais après son départ cette phrase qui m'avait intrigué j'essayais de comprendre les raisons de ce choix.

J'imagine que cet homme en prison a choisi ces trois livres qu'il considère valoir la peine de lire et peut-être en prison il a été donné le droit à lire ces trois livres. Est-ce que c'est correct?


----------



## SergueiL

Les critères de lecture d'un prisonnier sont probablement très différents de ceux d'un lecteur ordinaire, il n'est pas question pour lui de plaisir, de culture, de distraction, etc. Ce qu'il cherche dans les livres, ce sont des raisons de survivre, de croire en l'homme, il demande des textes qui subliment la condition humaine et seuls les grands classiques de la littérature répondent à cette attente.


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> Il y a des livres qu'on _arrive à lire_ parce qu'il le faut.


Oui, mais je parlais du cas spécifique de la phrase originale _des livres qui *supportent* d'être lus_, dont le sens ne peut être _des livres qu'il *faut* lire_…


----------



## Lly4n4

Comme cette question me turlupinait, j'ai été voir le passage en question... et c'est bien plus clair 



> _Je tenais à lui demander ce (...) qui résistait à l'atmosphère de la prison, ce qui restait vivant. (...)
> Trois livres, Messieurs, trois livres tiennent en face de la prison_. (..) _Robinson. Don Quichotte. L’Idiot_. (...) _c'est le même livre. (...) le récit de sa lutte pour détruire sa solitude, retrouver les hommes. _



Pour moi, cela veut dire que ces œuvres gardent de la valeur, du sens et de l'intérêt, même si l'on est en prison. Lire d'autres romans, même de valeur, mais qui parlent de voyages, d'aventure, de vie sociale quotidienne, n'apporterait rien sinon peut-être de la mélancolie ou du dépit.


----------



## snarkhunter

annie21 said:


> il n'y a que trois livres qui supportent d'être lus en prison: L'Idiot, Don Quichotte et Robinson.


C'est intéressant, parce que ces trois romans traitent tous, chacun à sa façon, d'une forme d'évasion (physique ou mentale). Alors la référence à la "lecture en prison" me paraît porteuse d'un sens très lourd.



Maître Capello said:


> la phrase originale _des livres qui *supportent* d'être lus_, dont le sens ne peut être _des livres qu'il *faut* lire_…


Si. Parce qu'il y a certains livres qu'on ne lirait pas si on n'en avait pas "l'obligation" : on est ici tout à fait dans le contexte de la phrase.


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> Si. Parce qu'il y a certains livres qu'on ne lirait pas si on n'en avait pas "l'obligation" : on est ici tout à fait dans le contexte de la phrase.


Justement, je ne vois strictement aucune *obligation* dans ce contexte…


----------



## JClaudeK

annie21 said:


> des livres qui résistent à l'épreuve de la lecture?


Oui, pour moi, cela signifie que ces livres *ne vous déçoivent pas* (contrairement à d'autres), donc, méritent d'être lus.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## nicduf

Bien sûr que ces 3 livres méritent d'être lus mais ici ce qu'il ne faut pas oublier c'est que la personne qui avait prononcé les paroles qui font débat était en prison. Il trouve que bon nombre de livres, par ailleurs tout à fait dignes d'intérêt voire d'admiration, sont insupportables à lire en prison du fait sans doute de leur sujet et de l'enfermement du lecteur, le prisonnier ne supporte pas ces lectures et, pour lui, il n'y a que les 3 livres qu'il cite qui sont compatibles avec sa vie de prisonnier et qu'il supporte de lire.


----------

